# New Skull Candle



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

I had a bad skull laying around so I decided to make a new skull candle. It has a new feature, the jaw attachment is invisible. So this skull is completly seamless.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

That's a bad skull? Looks great to me!


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

No kidding - that is one nice looking skull. Seriously looks fresh from the grave.


----------



## Dark Star (Nov 6, 2007)

Scourge has high standards  
It looks way cool!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Nice job. Looks like about three sticks of hot glue there.


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

It's hard to see in the pictures but there is a large dent in the back of the head. The flash hid it. Other than that it was ok. And it took 2 glue sticks, the glue sticks here are the 10 inch ones, lol. It was a lot of glue! The hardest part of making it was the inside where the candleabbra socket sits. I made a custom plug for the socket with molded resin, it was a super pain in the but. Next time I am making a mold for it. But when you get to see it in person it looks very clean. Thanks for the nice comments denhaunt and DS. I can't wait to make another one. I made a quick video in low light.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

very cool


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Agreed - very cool.


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

I like it.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

That is very cool scourge, looks awesome!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

A perfect bedside table accessory for the discriminating haunter


----------

